# C.meridionalis question......



## aaronrefalo (Jul 5, 2005)

In the coming week i intend to bring a C.meridionalis subadult female......the petshop has another C.meridionalis,which in my opinion is a sub-udult male...apart from body size compared to legs ecc.Now in C.meridionalis i notice another characteristic which is the coulor depth of the cephalothorax...which in my opinion can be a distiguishing feature.....the male have black markings with a pale brown backround...while the female has brown marking with pale brown backround......can i stand on this observation?  .....at the petshop from where im buying them i allready can observe this differance...then if it is so i will buy the male to,so that i attempt a mating....10x for any answer..

Note...first picture show the male, second picture show the female, these arent photos from the petshop....i found these on the internet so that you would know at what im refering.

Aaron


----------



## bugsnstuff (Jul 5, 2005)

1. i think a link to Guy's pictures would be more appropriate   

2. meridionalis are very variable in colour, no matter if male or female, the pics you show are of adult specimens not juveniles or sub adults.
yes, males do show different colour when mature, most sp. do.

3. are you sure you have meridionalis? do they show the pale band underneath the abdomen? if not the chances are that they are P.chordatus


----------



## aaronrefalo (Jul 5, 2005)

you are right sorry for that.....the link are.....http://giantspiders.com/C_meridionalis.html....for the female
and this http://giantspiders.com/C_meridionalis_male.html...for the male...
....about the band i know but now to know exactly what it is i have to whait about one week till she gets home then i check her abdomen....thanks for the information u gave me it was rely usefull....then i post telling what species was the tarantula....C.meridionalis or P.chordatus

Aaron


----------



## aaronrefalo (Jul 7, 2005)

ok i went to the pet shop and i figureit out...its a P.chordatus....10x for ur help..

Aaron


----------

